# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  مسؤول حكومي : مقتل 376 من الجانبين في القتال في طرابلس

## Sad Story

*طرابلس (رويترز) - قال مسؤول في حكومة الزعيم الليبي معمر القذافي لرويترز طلب عدم نشر اسمه ان القتال الذي دار في طرابلس مساء السبت وصباح الاحد أسفر عن مقتل 376 واصابة نحو ألف من الجانبين.

*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اللهم اننا نحتسب من قُتل لرفع كلمتك شهيداً في سبيلك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الي قاتل لينصر امته الى الجنة بإذن الله

----------

